
Scanning IPv6 Address Space [pdf] - extra88
https://faelix.link/uknof43
======
extra88
Presentation description: "During some research which found CVE-2018-19298
(MikroTik IPv6 Neighbor Discovery Protocol exhaustion), I uncovered a larger
problem with MikroTik RouterOS’s handling of IPv6 packets. This led to
CVE-2018-19299, an unpublished and as yet unfixed (despite almost one year
elapsing since vendor acknowledgement) vulnerability in RouterOS which allows
for remote, unauthenticated denial of service. Unpublished… until UKNOF 43!"

[https://indico.uknof.org.uk/event/46/contributions/667/](https://indico.uknof.org.uk/event/46/contributions/667/)

